# How much emt should be installed in a day?



## Crazed Rhetoric (Jul 30, 2010)

I was wondering how much emt should be installed in an 8 hour day. This is without using racks, but in walls and ceilngs. Also in an industrial setting.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

It depends on how long you have been at it. If you are qualified and stay busy a lot can be accomplished. I have seen some pretty fast conduit runners who end up with loose connectors or couplings in a given day. If you have been at it awhile you can tell if you are accomplishing enough.:thumbsup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. You need to provide much more information to answer that question.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

varies by job, not enough info to tell. pick up a flat rate estimating book - it will get you in ball park (means, etc)


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

It varies with how much is straight runs and how much is going over and around things. Easy = a lot. Many bends = not as much.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Welcome to the forum. You need to provide much more information to answer that question.


John,
Remember Levitz? 2,000' was slacking back then.


----------



## hotwire1955 (Jan 27, 2009)

Let us know what you installed in 8 hrs, and everyone will tell you how you did.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I installed 40' of emt the other day in a finished garage, took me 3 hours. Does that make me slow?


----------



## tim123 (Feb 15, 2009)

if you ask my boss or foreman the answer is always more


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Not only does the amount of bends have an effect, but if the contractor provides you with the proper tools and material to get it done.

Drilling a whole, then hammering in a strap with a nail-in on a 12 foot ladder is gonna be slower than shooting straps in with a hilti gun and a scissor lift.


----------



## Crazed Rhetoric (Jul 30, 2010)

I was wondering just in general. but Ive been putting in about 120 to 180 feet of 1 inch. in about 8 hours, we have a spec that says we can only have 180 degrees between boxes. I have about 5000 hours, but ive only bent 6000 feet of pipe (high estimate) my boss is riding me, i was just wondering if im really doin a crappy job or not.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Crazed Rhetoric said:


> I was wondering just in general. but Ive been putting in about 120 to 180 feet of 1 inch. in about 8 hours, we have a spec that says we can only have 180 degrees between boxes. I have about 5000 hours, but ive only bent 6000 feet of pipe (high estimate) my boss is riding me, i was just wondering if im really doin a crappy job or not.


 
All bosses are going to ride and push you.

My software has 1" EMT at the following

100' EMT multiple runs in trapeze or rack, 4 craft hrs
100' EMT in concealed walls and above drop ceilings or closed ceilings 5
100' EMT in exposed areas 4 hrs

that's for just an empty conduit. 

small amount of labor can still be tacked on if you include 2 connectors, 11 straps, 9 couplings, tack on 1.0 hrs for those fittings.

Keep in mind this is bidding software, you cannot perform at this level or your boss will go broke


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

If you are not abusing the breaks or lunch time and if going very much faster will definitely compromise a proper installation you are going as fast as you can. If your boss doesn't like it it can make no difference in your performance. It's up to him;The ball is in his court. Everyone wants more, more, more, but sometimes it is unobtainable and you should not feel bad. You'll get faster with time and experience.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I installed 40' of emt the other day in a finished garage, took me 3 hours. Does that make me slow?


No.... it makes you money :thumbsup:


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

Crazed Rhetoric said:


> I was wondering just in general. but Ive been putting in about 120 to 180 feet of 1 inch. in about 8 hours, we have a spec that says we can only have 180 degrees between boxes. I have about 5000 hours, but ive only bent 6000 feet of pipe (high estimate) my boss is riding me, i was just wondering if im really doin a crappy job or not.


Like others said it still depends on where you are bending.....are you working off of a ladder? a lift? ground level? Having to tie off above 6 feet? etc. etc.?

Also, you could be the bee's knee's at running/bending conduit, but if you are bad at planning a route you could cost yourself time and material...

As others said you will rarely make the boss happy, and it will be even rarer for him to ever say "slow down your working to hard and fast". But just on the example you stated 6000 ft of pipe in 5000 hours doesn't look that great on paper IMO......


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Crazed Rhetoric said:


> I was wondering just in general. but Ive been putting in about 120 to 180 feet of 1 inch. in about 8 hours, we have a spec that says we can only have 180 degrees between boxes. I have about 5000 hours, but ive only bent 6000 feet of pipe (high estimate) my boss is riding me, i was just wondering if im really doin a crappy job or not.



Is there a lot of Bends in the run? Are you working from a ladder or a lift?
Do you have an apprentice or a helper giving you a hand?

Are you experienced with a hand bender? (Does your boss know either way?)
Is the material all there and organized or is the job a total cluster f*ck and it takes 20 minutes to find a jar of screws?

Are you cutting with a hack saw or are you using a band saw?


No racks in the ceiling? Are you using the bar joists?

There's so much that goes into giving you the answer for this.
In some situations that could be a whole lotta pipe _*OR *_in others, it aint so much.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

That comes to 50 hours to run 60 foot of 1" emt. Your Fired!!!. :whistling2:

Here is a tip. You cannot screw a tapcon by hand without drilling a hole first.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

That's like asking how wet is the ocean?:001_huh:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Crazed Rhetoric said:


> I was wondering just in general. but Ive been putting in about 120 to 180 feet of 1 inch. in about 8 hours,


As others have said, it depends on the work conditions, but unless you have some very restrictive work conditions, IMO, your production rate is on the slow side.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

roughly 130' average per day- 3/4" EMT
roughly 115' average per day- 1" EMT


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Best thing you can do is not worry about it. You can't make some people happy. Companies like that usually end up laying off 3/4 of the crew at the end of the job. Just make sure you tell him to f-off when that happens.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> Best thing you can do is not worry about it. You can't make some people happy. Companies like that usually end up laying off 3/4 of the crew at the end of the job. Just make sure you tell him to f-off when that happens.


Time to call it a night, maybe?

I have to agree. 6,000 feet in 5,000 hours does look bad. Surely there were other tasks involved in that 5,000 hour time frame other than running conduit. I've had days where I was lucky to get 80 feet built in a busy operating industrial environment, and I've had days where I'm sure I've put up 1,000's of feet on strut that was already built for a bunch of parallel straight long runs.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Best thing you can do is not worry about it. You can't make some people happy. Companies like that usually end up laying off 3/4 of the crew at the end of the job. Just make sure you tell him to f-off when that happens.


Last job I watched a guy get layed off, they asked for his company phone...he say's sure pulls it out flips it open and breaks it in half, says oops, picks up his tools and walks out the door......none of us said a word, but that was pretty cool to watch.....:thumbsup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Widestance_Politics said:


> Last job I watched a guy get layed off, they asked for his company phone...he say's sure pulls it out flips it open and breaks it in half, says oops, picks up his tools and walks out the door......none of us said a word, but that was pretty cool to watch.....:thumbsup:


LOL! That's classic! I don't hold anything against companies that treat their workers well and legitamently have to lay them off. But most are just a bunch of dirtbags. I honestly won't take sh&t from anyone anymore. I run my own company, work for another electrician and have some other things going.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> LOL! That's classic! I don't hold anything against companies that treat their workers well and legitamently have to lay them off. But most are just a bunch of dirtbags. I honestly won't take sh&t from anyone anymore. I run my own company, work for another electrician and have some other things going.


This was not a respectable shop....it had been for years but took a sharp downturn when it expanded to 3 owners...everyone knew their days were numbered no matter what you were told...ultimately the job completed and within a month they declared bankruptcy......


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

I asked a foreman on one of my jobs about this. He said on the particular job they quoted about 180 ft a day of 3/4. I've always used 200 ft as a good number to shoot for. I've had days where i've put up 600 ft+ and other days where its been less then 50ft. It really just depends. Just keep busy and look for opportunities to save material and be efficient.


----------



## Nildogg (Jul 29, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> As others have said, it depends on the work conditions, but unless you have some very restrictive work conditions, IMO, your production rate is on the slow side.


 
This is a skill. His boss can easily find somebody better. Or he can't. Bend the best you can bro. If he can find somebody who know's what Bend means...he's in luck.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

jrannis said:


> John,
> Remember Levitz? 2,000' was slacking back then.


Heck yes I remember Levitz. Some of the most rewarding/fun work I have ever done. The prefabing at the shop sure did save alot of time and extra work at the job site. All the stubs bent, connectors installed in the boxes, floor/ceiling boxes taped up, a few goose necks for shooting straight down, tie wire reels full and ready to go along with 1/2 through 1-1/4 inch benders on board. The flying gang boxes with everything needed for each floor was real cool.. They had a system. A damn good system.
We really never counted feet of EMT installed per day. But I can say we could lay out the slab, nail in the boxes, run all the conduit for that floor and the one below in a couple days. That was with iron workers and carpenters to work around. Everyone working in concert.
And this was only on the Aventura Towers. The shopping mall at Aventura was awesome work too. Lots of great jobs out of 349. All big jobs. Too big for just any contractor. Meaning Non-Union. Fact. :thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

What is even crazier is that their was only maybe one crew on the job at any given time. Crew of maybe 6 for the whole job..


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> And this was only on the Aventura Towers. The shopping mall at Aventura was awesome work too. Lots of great jobs out of 349. All big jobs. Too big for just any contractor. Meaning Non-Union. Fact. :thumbsup:


If those jobs where located here we would could do them.:thumbsup:

It is not the same all over, our shop had over 300 field guys for quite a while, we have shrunk some due to the changed economy but we are still pretty large.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

the helper runs pipe until he bleeds, and then he keeps going.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

jrannis said:


> What is even crazier is that their was only maybe one crew on the job at any given time. Crew of maybe 6 for the whole job..


Yep. All Journeyman. All hell on wheels. Great production. Lets see 1980 = $16.00 an hour. Not bad. I think we only had two apprentices on any given job back then.



Bob Badger said:


> If those jobs where located here we would could do them.:thumbsup:
> 
> It is not the same all over, our shop had over 300 field guys for quite a while, we have shrunk some due to the changed economy but we are still pretty large.


I am certain a company your size could easily do that work. I would be most concerned about the quality of those workers. Like I said above, we had very few apprentices on these big jobs. All *licensed*, seasoned journeymen, that I am certain you cannot provide.
But yes, your company is large enough for sure.



BuzzKill said:


> the helper runs pipe until he bleeds, and then he keeps going.


Maybe in your neck of the woods (literally). We always showed our young guys how to not get all cut up when performing work that could cause injury. It's companies that send guys out to work with the wrong supervision and safety training.
If you can't use a hacksaw without getting cut, your in the wrong trade. 

I am fairly certain on any job I have been on, you would be the helper. Regardless of what you have in your wallet.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I installed 40' of emt the other day in a finished garage, took me 3 hours. Does that make me slow?


 

In a word, YES!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> I am fairly certain on any job I have been on, you would be the helper. Regardless of what you have in your wallet.


Wow, you are the pretentious douche bag aren't you? Go make love to your freaking ego while gazing in the mirror.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

And this was only on the Aventura Towers. The shopping mall at Aventura was awesome work too. Lots of great jobs out of 349. All big jobs. Too big for just any contractor. Meaning Non-Union. Fact. {quote}:whistling2:


You say too big for a non unionno........he says............

What is even crazier is that their was only maybe one crew on the job at any given time. Crew of maybe 6 for the whole job..:whistling2: {quote}



Which is it? If Bob's company can't provide 6 licensed experienced electricians I can help him out.....:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Wow, you are the pretentious douche bag aren't you? Go make love to your freaking ego while gazing in the mirror.


Do people really do that?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Yep. All Journeyman. All hell on wheels. Great production. Lets see 1980 = $16.00 an hour. Not bad. I think we only had two apprentices on any given job back then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Now that's just wrong


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Yep. All Journeyman. All hell on wheels. Great production. Lets see 1980 = $16.00 an hour. Not bad. I think we only had two apprentices on any given job back then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John... could you please teach me how to walk on water.

I mean you are far superior than any person I have ever met.

Just how does it feel to be a legend in your own mind??


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Do people really do that?


Yeah. I get up a half hour early every morning for that purpose. :laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah. I get up a half hour early every morning for that purpose. :laughing:


I am curious if your wearing pajama's at noontime yet?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

It was 3/4" rigid steel, but I worked on this job for Raytheon where they foreman says on the first day that they expect 3 feet per man hour. Then Wild Bill says, "Do you want that in 3 foot pieces, or 6 foot pieces, since they're 2 of us?"


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> Wow, you are the pretentious douche bag aren't you? Go make love to your freaking ego while gazing in the mirror.





jwjrw said:


> And this was only on the Aventura Towers. The shopping mall at Aventura was awesome work too. Lots of great jobs out of 349. All big jobs. Too big for just any contractor. Meaning Non-Union. Fact. {quote}:whistling2:
> You say too big for a non unionno........he says............
> What is even crazier is that their was only maybe one crew on the job at any given time. Crew of maybe 6 for the whole job..:whistling2: {quote}
> 
> Which is it? If Bob's company can't provide 6 licensed experienced electricians I can help him out....





Black4Truck said:


> John... could you please teach me how to walk on water.
> 
> I mean you are far superior than any person I have ever met.
> 
> Just how does it feel to be a legend in your own mind??


I am no better than anyone on this forum. 
I may have more experience than many. (Time) I may not know as much code as some. But I have had a very good career and would not trade it for anything.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I am no better than anyone on this forum.
> I may have more experience than many. (Time) I may not know as much code as some. But I have had a very good career and would not trade it for anything.


Just be careful outdoors, wouldn't want a house or something to fall on your head.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Just be careful outdoors, wouldn't want a house or something to fall on your head.


Point taken.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Johns point was that in that time in place when jobs were all EMT, it was an incredible feat to do what those small crews did. 
Everything they touched was planned to maintain the project schedule and to minimize labor costs.
All high rise work was 100% union and all jobs went very cheap to the point not many ECs were interested. There was too much money at stake.
Levitz found a way to work very, very efficient. 
The shop was a family owned business and even gave out huge amount of Green Stamps to its electricians. The Foreman and General Foreman were well taken care of too.

There is a bit more history there that happened after the business split up and the main estimator when over to the dark side.
It was about the time the IEC was creating our trade's Death Star by rolling up all of the larger non-union shops and low balling everyone out of business and diluting our building codes and licensing laws.
Long story...........


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Yep. All Journeyman. All hell on wheels. Great production. Lets see 1980 = $16.00 an hour. Not bad. I think we only had two apprentices on any given job back then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope one day I can be a real electrician like you. I'm just too hard of a worker to join the union just yet. I wouldn't want to step on any seasoned vets' toes.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> I am no better than anyone on this forum.
> I may have more experience than many. (Time) I may not know as much code as some. But I have had a very good career and would not trade it for anything.


I am not doubting your experience in the electrical field, but it was this comment that was way out of line..

_*"I am fairly certain on any job I have been on, you would be the helper. Regardless of what you have in your wallet. "*_

Now just what do you base this judgment call on??

You have never met the man or seen his work. :blink:

All you have to base your assessment of him is .. _NON UNION_ guy.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I am not doubting your experience in the electrical field, but it was this comment that was way out of line..
> 
> _*"I am fairly certain on any job I have been on, you would be the helper. Regardless of what you have in your wallet. "*_
> 
> ...


It had nothing to do with union vs non-union. First, it was a response to the comments directed at helpers and apprentices. My point was, on some jobs the helper or apprentice could very well be the one showing him what to do. That's it. 
Using my words "any job" was mistake on my part.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

John,
Don't sweat it. They will never understand. They think its a union/ non-union thing. It was really just a really cool time and place. 
Be glad you were there.

Been married three times.
One guy to me he was married four times and had given away more cars, furs, cash, boats and furniture than Monty Hall. :laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

jrannis said:


> John,
> Don't sweat it. They will never understand. They think its a union/ non-union thing. It was really just a really cool time and place.
> Be glad you were there.
> 
> ...


 Right! Don't sweat it. There is always someone trying to twist things around, so that they can have something to bitch at.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

jrannis said:


> John,
> Don't sweat it. They will never understand. They think its a union/ non-union thing. It was really just a really cool time and place.
> Be glad you were there.
> 
> ...


I think some got the idea it was union/non union because of this.

"And this was only on the Aventura Towers. The shopping mall at Aventura was awesome work too. Lots of great jobs out of 349. All big jobs. Too big for just any contractor. Meaning Non-Union. Fact". :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

amptech said:


> I think some got the idea it was union/non union because of this.
> 
> "And this was only on the Aventura Towers. The shopping mall at Aventura was awesome work too. Lots of great jobs out of 349. All big jobs. *Too big for just any contractor. Meaning Non-Union. Fact*". :thumbsup:



That would be it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> I am certain a company your size could easily do that work. I would be most concerned about the quality of those workers.




All our guys have gone through the state required 600 hours of school and state required 8000 hours of apprentice time.



> Like I said above, we had very few apprentices on these big jobs. All *licensed*, seasoned journeymen, *that I am certain you cannot provide.*


And you would certainly be wrong. :laughing: MA only allows one apprentice on the job per journeyman on the job. We have to keep an eye on that ratio as MA has licensing investigators that enforce this sort of thing.

I am glad you and John are having fun remembering the good times, but don't kid yourself into thinking everything is the same all over.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> All our guys have gone through the state required 600 hours of school and state required 8000 hours of apprentice time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone ever tell you your a 'smart ass" :laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> MA only allows one apprentice on the job per journeyman on the job. We have to keep an eye on that ratio as MA has licensing investigators that enforce this sort of thing.


I would _love_ that.

The last job I was on, it was more like 15 journeyman for every apprentice.

Talk about an information overload.

Plus everyone worked differently, which is interesting to experience, but boy is it inefficient to get swapped around so frequently.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Anyone ever tell you your a 'smart ass"



Nope.






















































:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> All our guys have gone through the state required 600 hours of school and state required 8000 hours of apprentice time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK so much for proving Quantity.

The time we are referring to was when it was very rare to find a sizable non-union shop. That's all. There were just none big enough to do the work or to capitalize the project.


----------



## minibdr (Nov 11, 2009)

With the lower quality and lower pay now being offered this industry is fading fast and it`s a damn shame. I only wish I could get men like badger to work for me low pay and high quality and happy for the work makes him the perfect man to have.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

minibdr said:


> With the lower quality and lower pay now being offered this industry is fading fast and it`s a damn shame. I only wish I could get men like badger to work for me low pay and high quality and happy for the work makes him the perfect man to have.


 
Mini.. where have you been??

Your always good for a laugh soon as your lips start moving :laughing:


----------



## minibdr (Nov 11, 2009)

It`s so bad out there truck that even you have nothing good to say as usual. You are the forum spokesperson I see blowing your own horn.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

minibdr said:


> With the lower quality and lower pay now being offered this industry is fading fast and it`s a damn shame. I only wish I could get men like badger to work for me low pay and high quality and happy for the work makes him the perfect man to have.


They are not that hard to find. You might be very surprised at how people respond when you give them a title and pay them a buck or two more and hour.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

minibdr said:


> With the lower quality and lower pay now being offered this industry is fading fast and it`s a damn shame. I only wish I could get men like badger to work for me low pay and high quality and happy for the work makes him the perfect man to have.


mini ....... break is over, the cars are backing up at drive through and they need you back at the deep fryer right now. :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> mini ....... break is over, the cars are backing up at drive through and they need you back at the deep fryer right now. :laughing:


 

:laughing:

Oh yea Badger you suck!.......you didn't answer my pm:no:.
Here I thought you had changed sinced it actually allowed me to send you one!:laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Oh yea Badger you suck!.......you didn't answer my pm:no:.
> Here I thought you had changed sinced it actually allowed me to send you one!:laughing:


I get 20 to 100 work emails a day ......................... cut me some slack if I am not all over my PM box. :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> I get 50 to 100 work emails a day ......................... cut me some slack if I am not all over my PM box. :laughing:


 

Your asking for slack on here??? Maybe at the library that would fly....not in this nut house:whistling2:.
Its ok I went and looked at it. It was a second story unit with only 125a. To increase it I would have to change the meter can(which was the middle of six side by side and demo the ceiling in the unit below, update service. Sleeved SE out of the top of the disconnect outside then ran it thru the wall. Too bad they didn't run it in conduit.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

jrannis said:


> John,
> Don't sweat it. They will never understand. They think its a union/ non-union thing. It was really just a really cool time and place.
> Be glad you were there.
> 
> ...


The biggest thing that I lost was my vinyl collection. Everything else has been replace more than once. The music can never be replaced. I am glad I was there. Like you said, you had to be there to know.:thumbsup:



oldtimer said:


> Right! Don't sweat it. There is always someone trying to twist things around, so that they can have something to bitch at.


Thanks Al.


----------



## brianthejabroni2 (Oct 7, 2010)

*emt conduit run*

Well yesturday my foreman put me on. A run with 10 emt conduits coming out of a 12x12. Jb and in a 8 hour day I ran 850 ft of 3/4 emt.it had rolling offsets coming out of the box and 1 offset half way through the run and 1- 90 with a 6'' kick...I'm a fourth year apprentice ....I also strapped the condiut to the racks


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

brianthejabroni2 said:


> Well yesturday my foreman put me on. A run with 10 emt conduits coming out of a 12x12. Jb and in a 8 hour day I ran 850 ft of 3/4 emt.it had rolling offsets coming out of the box and 1 offset half way through the run and 1- 90 with a 6'' kick...I'm a fourth year apprentice ....I also strapped the condiut to the racks


Give yourself some time. In a couple of years you will have the wire in , as well, in that amount of time.:thumbsup:


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


voltz said:


> roughly 130' average per day- 3/4" EMT
> roughly 115' average per day- 1" EMT


----------



## ricodamack (May 9, 2015)

500' a day per 2 man team minimum - but some of better crews average 700


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

ricodamack said:


> 500' a day per 2 man team minimum - but some of better crews average 700


How do people locate 5 year old threads, I have trouble finding topics posted yesterday?

There is no known amount it varies from job to job and the conditions.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I actually remembered this post so I didn't get suckered into responding again.

Except for this of course^


----------



## one hertz (Mar 6, 2014)

Bad Electrician said:


> How do people locate 5 year old threads, I have trouble finding topics posted yesterday?


The precise data he has offered indicates that he archived the thread and has devoted the past 5 years to laboriously tracking and indexing production. There's really no other explanation.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

220/221 said:


> I actually remembered this post so I didn't get suckered into responding again.
> 
> Except for this of course^










:laughing:


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

220/221 said:


> I actually remembered this post so I didn't get suckered into responding again.
> 
> Except for this of course^


SUCKED YOU IN ................bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

It's an old thread but whatever - 

I spent about 6 years at "Bow n Go" Electric. They would get irritated if you didn't throw that pipe up in the ceiling/walls. The guy I worked under told everybody they needed to put up 300' a day (by themselves, no 2 man crews). Even when I would just slap it up and go, I still only averaged around 180 - 200 ft.

Quality was no concern to them, only getting the job done.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Bob Badger said:


> I get 20 to 100 work emails a day ......................... cut me some slack if I am not all over my PM box. :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


>




Troll alarm.:laughing:


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

I should have known it was a old thread..when I saw B4T...I poured a can of Scotcoat on the curb....


----------



## funky_shoe (Apr 4, 2012)

8 hrs. 260' emt with boxes and bang-ons. open commercial on steel. 2 man crew with breaks. one groundman, one on a lift. also some time to layout.


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

In an 8 hour day. 200 ft per man for 3/4 EMT over a years time is an average we have used. Not including the wire.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

funky_shoe said:


> 8 hrs. 260' emt with boxes and bang-ons. open commercial on steel. 2 man crew with breaks. one groundman, one on a lift. also some time to layout.



What's the groundman do?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

25 feet per hr up to 1"


----------



## funky_shoe (Apr 4, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> What's the groundman do?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


hands up conduit and other parts needed without lift going up and down. also, can see aesthetics from ground point of view.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> What's the groundman do? Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Tosses up set screw couplings.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

funky_shoe said:


> hands up conduit and other parts needed without lift going up and down. also, can see aesthetics from ground point of view.



Gotcha. I thought maybe you meant they'd call out the measurements from the lift and the groundman would bend it and throw it up. I've gotten too used to flying solo. Only time we work in pairs nowadays is hanging busway


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## funky_shoe (Apr 4, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Gotcha. I thought maybe you meant they'd call out the measurements from the lift and the groundman would bend it and throw it up. I've gotten too used to flying solo. Only time we work in pairs nowadays is hanging busway
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


well that also. liftman calls measurements, groundman bends.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

funky_shoe said:


> well that also. liftman calls measurements, groundman bends.



Oh.......I guess it's better than coming down to bend. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## funky_shoe (Apr 4, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Oh.......I guess it's better than coming down to bend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yes, much better. and! the groundman can see what it looks like from below.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I've only worked one job with a ground guy....It was me. It was actually pretty fast calling the measurements down to me, bending it, and sending it back up.

I don't know how efficient it actually is, it just seemed fast. I guess if you had a ground guy that could cover multiple lifts it would work well.


----------



## funky_shoe (Apr 4, 2012)

funky_shoe said:


> yes, much better. and! the groundman can see what it looks like from below.


if i had to do that all by myself, i would imagine 1/2 to 3/8 of the conduit would be run correctly.


----------



## funky_shoe (Apr 4, 2012)

Switched said:


> I've only worked one job with a ground guy....It was me. It was actually pretty fast calling the measurements down to me, bending it, and sending it back up.
> 
> I don't know how efficient it actually is, it just seemed fast. I guess if you had a ground guy that could cover multiple lifts it would work well.


it will actually help the flow and proficiency of the work.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

As an apprentice I was the groundman to multiple lifts. The GF actually said that he didn't want to see the lifts on the ground except for coffee break and lunch break. 

I would feed hardware, hangers, make bends and cuts. 

Made me really good at efficiently bending pipe and fabbing hangers/racks. Also gave me a chance to learn how they lay out their bends etc.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

If there is ONE tool that speeds up pipe running it's the FOLDING RULE. Yes, the classic old school folding rule is the cat's pajamas for running EMT.

For it not only is mighty handy for the short measures that compel offsets to get into the junction box/ pull can...

It is a snappy protractor for less-than-quarter-bends.

It can also template minor offsets.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtfX1Ksosps

Naturally enough, no modern apprentice packs a folding rule. 

The techniques are alien to him. ( Typical non-union fella)

&&&&&&

General proficiency in pipe running requires apprenticeship under a good pipe runner. :thumbsup:

Field performance varies all over the lot. The very best pipe runners I've know have consistently proved out to be dyslexic. ( Which they always try to hide. ) You will find that such fellas can't read layout/ diagrams/ you name it. It's not their 'thing.' But, they can run pipe like a bat out of hell. :thumbup:

I suspect that their speed comes from thinking in a mirrored space. This means that they have the geometry of the hand bender directly embedded in their brains. In consequence, they end up being exclusively tasked with bending pipe -- and kept entirely away from circuit make-up. ( Such specialization is common in non-union 'catfish' shops, feeding-at-the-bottom, bid lowballers . )

Two stoners come immediately to mind. The routinely put up more EMT that one might imagine possible -- really picking up speed after they got their MJ buzz going. (During their first break.) :laughing:

(The EC, himself, was a serious cocaine addict who teethed on pot. He just loved these guys. Mr. Cocaine, aka Mr. White, was 'in charge' of sales promotion and getting 'extras' signed. ) [ Who said liquor was quickor? ] :laughing:

DAS certification rules just killed his business model. His best fellas were illiterate, the rest were innumerate, or quick out the door. [ Since piracy and slavery are now banned, he is just stuck... born in the wrong century. ] :laughing:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The single worst pipe running gig I ever had involved endless offsets -- due to a poorly conceived layout -- with all of the guilt upon the GF.

[ It happened to be the HQ TI for one of California's largest TRACT home contractor-developer. ]

The job had virtually every negative known to electricians.

Dissatisfied with my pipe running speed, the GF put his two fastest fellas (4th year apprentices in their early twenties ) in my stead. ( I was working solo.)

He pulled the plug on that experiment. His fastest duo were slower than a single old fart. The pipe running complexity of that job was more than they could handle. 

( Endless deep offsets, nasty working conditions.)

He'd schemed up a lousy running scheme, ordered the wrong materials as a result, and (internally, mentally) blamed the troops for their poor progress. There's a lot of that going around, of course. :whistling2:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Ground men went out of style with rolling scaffold.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

Some five year old threads are worth digging up I guess.

My neighbors son has been a non-union "electrician" for a few years. Before that he was a union carpenter for ten years. I say "electrician" with quotes because he wires residential new construction and probably couldn't pass an algebra entry exam to be an electrician apprentice. He can however run conduit like a madman. 

I talk with his dad regularly and a few days ago he said his son ran 900', I assume 1/2" EMT. He was pretty pleased with himself and his boss was very happy. While it may have been a lot of home runs on the basement ceiling, I doubt it was all that. Because he was a carpenter and can easily walk on 18' open ceiling joists, he is the go-to guy for two-story entry foyer lights, etc.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

This thread shall remain immortal. From 2010 and still going strong :thumbsup:


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

meadow said:


> This thread shall remain immortal. From 2010 and still going strong :thumbsup:






Pipe work is central to our trade .

A good pipe man is always working . 300 to 500 feet a day fits most jobs .




Pete


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

How much? 

The answer is always: MORE.


----------



## CalmOperator (Oct 29, 2016)

I am with you. I have worked emt in the past for industrial and usually have come from the box in into an offset out of, or above, the finished wall ht. The rest of the run was outside the sheet rock and I could post up 5 our 600 feet a day.
Lately, I have been putting in the studs. Back to back 90s, back to back with a 90 around a corners, about five to six foot long.
This practice eats up time when I am cutting, bending, loosening studs to fit the pipe, mounting boxes. The foreman demands at least 300 feet in 10 hours, but 1000 feet is not uncommon for him. I probably just need to see it done.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

CalmOperator said:


> The foreman demands at least 300 feet in 10 hours,....


That's 30' per hour. Sounds like a modest production rate to me, even in difficult conditions.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

hardworkingstiff said:


> That's 30' per hour. Sounds like a modest production rate to me, even in difficult conditions.


Depends on the size of the tube/pipe not to mention a few details of the job layout, etc.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

This thread is from 2010.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

TGGT said:


> This thread is from 2010.


And there is still no pipe installed. 
Killing me! 


TGGT said:


> This thread is from 2010.



Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## lightman (Oct 14, 2015)

Realizing that this thread is 6-1/2 years old, the real answer is "it depends". I've run 20 or 30 ft in a day and worked my tail off to get that much done. On other jobs I have run 800-1000 ft and though it was a fairly easy day. A lot of variables make a definite answer impossible. And some guys are better/faster than others!


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Running 10 pipes side by side down a rack with few bends is obviously different than running a single pipe on a surface with complicated obstacles, especially where it has to look good. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

My dude today did -
250' 3" emt 3 90s
and 500' 3/4 emt with mounting strut on a block wall 3 90s
with no help . he was on it today . 
I told him he was slow and needed some meth . 

He got steak and lobster for dinner and all he could drink at the bar tonight .


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

This is kind of asking '_how long is a string_'.....:laughing:~CS~:laughing:


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

.5''-1" comes out to be 10mins per length
1.25"-1.5" we use 15 mins per length
2''-3" we use 15-20mins depending on wood or masonry mounting
3"-4'' we use 20-25 mins depending on mounting
over 4'' 30mins

estimated time is based on metallic pipe and hangers


----------



## Gabec1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Magnettica said:


> I installed 40' of emt the other day in a finished garage, took me 3 hours. Does that make me slow?





B4T said:


> No.... it makes you money 👍


I think that's normal. It seems the smaller the area the harder it is to be efficient. Big jobs have so much open space. You can really put up alot


----------



## mjbasford (Oct 2, 2016)

Damn. 11 years old. Third revival. This thread won't quit.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

mjbasford said:


> Damn. 11 years old. Third revival. This thread won't quit.


Great catch. I reported it as a 4yr old thread kicked up by Gabec1.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Gabec1 said:


> I think that's normal. It seems the smaller the area the harder it is to be efficient. Big jobs have so much open space. You can really put up alot


Please take a few minutes to fill out your profile. It's required. Here's a link with instructions to assist you with this simple task.



mjbasford said:


> Damn. 11 years old. Third revival. This thread won't quit.


Oh yes it will.


----------

